# Dear Doug!



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Doug,
Would it be possible to change my user to 4ME from 3ME without losing my post count.
I am still struggling to break the 1000 mark.
We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
42 yrs old and going to be new Dad again.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> Dear Doug,
> Would it be possible to change my user to 4ME from 3ME without losing my post count.
> I am still struggling to break the 1000 mark.
> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
> ...


did it get cold in California?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3ME said:


> Dear Doug,
> Would it be possible to change my user to 4ME from 3ME without losing my post count.
> I am still struggling to break the 1000 mark.
> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
> ...


That's one heck of a reaction...









Congrats on the pending baby.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

# 1. CONGRADULATIONS !! to DW, DH and DD























# 2.









# 3. Just kidding about # 2









Ed


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

That is awesome. Congratulations.

DW was the flu.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Ed,

Congratulations on the news! And welcome to the club.

My youngest, and LAST child was born when I was 50 years old and my wife was 44. He is 7 now and our pride and joy (besides being a PITA at times).

Notice I EMPHASIZED *LAST* child. We decided that I would have a vasectomy and CLOSE the baby factory. We definately did not want another surprise!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dear Doug,
> Would it be possible to change my user to 4ME from 3ME without losing my post count.
> I am still struggling to break the 1000 mark.
> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
> ...


did it get cold in California?








[/quote]

She's still on crutches.....It was the only time I could catch her!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations on winning the bonus round! We said 2 was enough, but we have 3 DD's (8,5 and 2).
Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3ME said:


> Dear Doug,
> Would it be possible to change my user to 4ME from 3ME without losing my post count.
> I am still struggling to break the 1000 mark.
> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
> ...


did it get cold in California?








[/quote]

She's still on crutches.....It was the only time I could catch her!
[/quote]

Whew...you know those crutches can result in a wicked lump upside your head if da' DW beside to lay a quick backhand on ya' and you're sneak'n up on her.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3ME said:


> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
> 42 yrs old and going to be new Dad again.


WOW! All it takes out there is to walk _into_ the hospital?







Is pregnancy really that contagious or is life really that different in CA ???

Congratulations!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OOOPS!! How'd that happen!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

3ME said:


> Dear Doug,
> Would it be possible to change my user to 4ME from 3ME without losing my post count.
> I am still struggling to break the 1000 mark.
> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
> ...


And she was allergic to WHAT???
Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored


Sounds to me like there's only one thing she's allergic to.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll be glad to do that, Ed.
And congratulations! Hmm... Do I see a new BIGGER Outback in your future as well?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations! I know how you feel. When my DW was having some "female" problems, the Doc said that surgery (partial hysterectomy) was in order to correct the problem. When she went in a few days prior to the scheduled surgery for some pre-surgical tests, the pregnancy test came back positive. That was nearly 13 years ago - and nearly fourteen years after our son was born! I became a Dad again at age 40. (Erica is living proof that those little pink and white pills are not 100% effective!)

We just tell everyone that we have two "only" children. David is 26, and Erica is soon to be 13.

I wouldn't trade the experience, or her, for all the money in the world. She has made our lives incredibly richer.

Again - congratulations!

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ed, congratulations on the exciting news!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Congratulations! I know how you feel. When my DW was having some "female" problems, the Doc said that surgery (partial hysterectomy) was in order to correct the problem. When she went in a few days prior to the scheduled surgery for some pre-surgical tests, the pregnancy test came back positive. That was nearly 13 years ago - and nearly fourteen years after our son was born! I became a Dad again at age 40. (Erica is living proof that those little pink and white pills are not 100% effective!)
> 
> We just tell everyone that we have two "only" children. David is 26, and Erica is soon to be 13.
> 
> ...


I was the youngest of 4 kids in 5.1 years...........until I was 14. Needless to say, a few months later the shock wore off when my little sister, Shandi, arrived! She is now 34 and I love being the big,er, older sis!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Congratulations! I know how you feel. When my DW was having some "female" problems, the Doc said that surgery (partial hysterectomy) was in order to correct the problem. When she went in a few days prior to the scheduled surgery for some pre-surgical tests, the pregnancy test came back positive. That was nearly 13 years ago - and nearly fourteen years after our son was born! I became a Dad again at age 40. (Erica is living proof that those little pink and white pills are not 100% effective!)
> 
> We just tell everyone that we have two "only" children. David is 26, and Erica is soon to be 13.
> 
> ...


I was the youngest of 4 kids in 5.1 years...........until I was 14. Needless to say, a few months later the shock wore off when my little sister, Shandi, arrived! She is now 34 and I love being the big,er, older sis!
[/quote]

And that makes you...how old???
Young whippersnapper!
Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the news! Of course the post count won't be able to go up as fast with that added distraction.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the addition and welcome to my world.

My DW and I adopted to boys the second when I was 42. They are now 6 & 9.

Be prepared as the scout motto says because you will be less tolerant as you age.

They are great to have around though no complaints what so ever.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Congratulations, that is wonderful. I hope all is happy and healthy.

Thank you for your guidance and counseling on not going to the hospital for an allergic reaction. I will make sure to leave with a shot, not shock.

Best wishes on your new journey.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations.

Wondered what a 'Dear Doug' letter was all about.

Who's next? After all winter is coming.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Ed! Always room for one more...

"Who's next? After all winter is coming."

I can tell you who ISN'T next! I went capon in 1980! So far, so good.

Sluggo


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Whoo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...I was an "oops" baby. But I'm sure glad it happened...


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Congratulations, Ed! Always room for one more...
> 
> "Who's next? After all winter is coming."
> 
> ...


"I went Capon"...........That is funny stuff!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks to all for all the congrats!
I am starting to come down from the shock today.
Good thing the 21rs has bunk beds because I don't think a trailer upgrade is in the near future.
I would rather get past the Formula barf stage first anyway. I guess a diaper pail mod will be in order too.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Erica is living proof that those little pink and white pills are not 100% effective!)


They're pretty close to 100% (if kept between the knees!)









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Ed!

Congratulations to you, Elaine and Erin...that was quite a shocker to read, but GREAT news!

Hope we get to meet your new little one at the So Cal rally this fall


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dear Doug,
> Would it be possible to change my user to 4ME from 3ME without losing my post count.
> I am still struggling to break the 1000 mark.
> We took Mom to the hospital for an allergic reaction on Sat and came home Floored.
> ...


did it get cold in California?








[/quote]

She's still on crutches.....It was the only time I could catch her!
[/quote]
Whew...you know those crutches can result in a wicked lump upside your head if da' DW beside to lay a quick backhand on ya' and you're sneak'n up on her.








[/quote]







LOL! that was a good one! Seriously though congratulations to all


----------

